#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  اخر بيان عن حادث العبارة السلام 98 واسماء الركاب والناجيين من الحادث

## أبو منار

[frame="4 80"]بيان الشركة المالكة للعبارة بخصوص الحادث[/frame]


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يأيتها النفس المطمئنه إرجعي الى ربك راضيه مرضيه""

""فأدخلي فى عبادي وأدخلي جنتي

""صدق الله العظيم""

اسرة شركه السلام للنقل البحري تحتسب عندالله الشهداء

وضحايا الحادث الاليم لغرق العباره السـلام 98

وتتقدم بخالص العزاء والمواساه لأسرهم

سائلين الله عزوجل للضحايا الرحمه والمغفره

ولاسرهم الصبر والسلوان



تتعهد الشركه بصرف مبالغ التعويضات وقدرها 150000 جنيه مصرياً لأسرة كل متوف*

----------


## أبو منار

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

"" يا ايتها النفس المطمئنه ، ارجعي الى ربك راضيه مرضيه ، فادخلي في عبادي وادخلي جنتي "" 

تحتسب أسرة شركة السلام للنقل البحري عند الله الشهداء و ضحايا الحادث الاليم لغرق العبارة السلام 98 ، و تتقدم بخالص العزاء و المواساة لاسرهم . سائلين الله عز وجل أن يشمل الضحايا بالرحمة و المغفرة و أسرهم بالصبر و السلوان . 

أما فيما يختص بحادث العبارة السلام 98 ، تود الشركة أن توضح الحقائق التالية : 

1- الباخرة مطابقة لكل المواصفات الدولية للسلامة و مستوفاة لكافة الشروط و المعاهدات الدولية و المحلية و الحاصلة على الشهادات التي تؤهلها للعمل محليا و دوليا . فقد شاركت هذه السفينة من قبل في عدد من العقود الدولية ابتداءا من عام 2001 خلال مؤتمر رؤساء الدول العظمى الثمانية G8 Summit في مدينة جنوة الايطالية باستضافة الوفود المصاحبة للرؤساء ضمن 11 سفينة تم ااختيارها بعناية من كافة انحاء العالم ، و قد مثلت الشركة والوطن خير تمثيل . 

•  في عام 2002 ، قامت العبارة برحلات سياحية بالبحر المتوسط بداية من ميناء الاسكندرية –أنطاليا بتركيا – نهاية بميناء رودس باليونان ، بالاضافة الى رحلاتها بين ميناء لاجوليت بتونس و ميناء مرسيليا بفرنسا . 

•  في عام 2004 : قامت برحلات بين ميناء بيروت بلبنان و ميناء أنكونا بايطاليا ، الامر الذي اكسبها سمعة و مصداقية أداء جيدة . 

2- في عام 2005 حظيت العبارها باختيارها ضمن السفن التي قامت بنقل حجاج بيت الله الحرام ، حيث انها قد اجتازت بنجاح التفتيشات المكثفة من قبل كلا من الهيئة المصرية لسلامة الملاحة و كذلك التفتيشات الخاصة بسلطة دولة الميناء PSC و كانت تقارير التفتيش مرضية جدا و هذا ثابت بالسجلات الرسمية للجهات المعنية بالدولة . 

3- طاقم العبارة : 

جميع طاقم العبارة افراد مؤهلين و مدربين تدريبا عاليا طبقا لاحدث تقنيات و آليات المعاهدة الدولية لمستويات التدريب STCW-95 لعام 1995 و حاصلين على جميع الدورات الحتمية و الركاب المقررة في الاكاديمية البحرية . 

4- ربان العبارة : 

الربان سيد عمر ، خريج الكلية البحرية لعام 1965 ، حاصل على شهادة ربان اعالي البحار عام 1972 ، و قد عمل كربان على مدار 28 عاما في مختلف الشركات الملاحية الدولية و على انواع عدة من السفن ، و في ظروف تشغيل دولية مختلفة ، و قد التحق بالعمل كربان في شركة السلام منذ عام 1998 و حتى تاريخ الحادث . 

5- ان كافة سفن الركاب في العالم تخضع للاتفاقية الدولية لسلامة الارواح في البحار الصادرة عن المنظمة البحرية الدولية لسلامة الارواح ( IMO ) و الصادرة في عام 1974 و تعديلاتها ، و كافة الدول الاعضاء في الامم المتحدة موقعة على هذه الاتفاقية . 

بالاضافة ، الى انه طبقا للقرار 33 و الخاص بوزارة النقل البحري و الذي بموجبه يجب على كل سفينة ركاب تبحر من الموانئ المصرية ان تكون متوافقة مع كافة الاشتراطات و التفتيشات المطبقة على السفن الرافعة للعلم المصري من قبل الجهات المصرية المعنية و كذلك حصولها على شهادة ركاب مصرية و تصريح حمل ركاب مصريين ، شأنها مثل السفن الرافعة للعلم المصري 

6- تؤكد الشركة ان العبارة مؤمن عليها في احدى شركات التامين العالمية بانجلترا و التي تشترط درجات عالية من الجودة و السلامة و تقوم بتفتيشات التي يجريها القسم الفني بها للتاكد من أنها صالحة للتأمين عليها قبل قبول التغطية التامينية عليها . 

أما فيما يتعلق بملابسات الحادث ، فمن المبكر جدا حاليا التوصل الى حقيقة الاسباب التي ادت الى ذلك ، حيث تركز حاليا جهود السلطات و الشركة نحو عمليات البحث و الانقاذ في المقام الاول خلال هذه المرحلة ، راجين من الله عز وجل أن يوفق فرق الانقاذ في عملها ، و نؤكد ان الشركة ستقوم بأداء التعويضات المقررة فورالانتهاء من الاجراءات مباشرة . 


كما تتوجه الشركة بالشكر للقوات المسلحة المصرية و القوات المسلحة السعودية و كافة الجهات التي ساعدت و لا تزال تساعد في عمليات البحث و الاتقاذ .*

----------


## أبو منار

[frame="4 80"]كشف بأسماء طاقم العبارة[/frame]

* الأســـــــــــم  الجنسيه  المهنه  
1  سيد احمد سيد احمد عمر  مصري  ربان  
2  مسعود على السيد على منصور  مصري  كبير الضباط  
3  السيد عبد المنعم السيد السيد  مصري  ضابط ثان  
4  شريف محمود عبد العزيز احمد خطاب  مصري  ضابط ثان  
5  احمد نصر الدين محمود سليمان  مصري  ضابط ثالث  
6 راني كمال  مصري ضابط ثالث  
7 باسم صادق متى الياس  مصري  ضابط لاسلكي  
8 احمد حافظ منصور  مصري  طبيب  
9 احمد محمد عبده سعد ابراهيم  مصري  طبيب  
10 نصره ابراهيم عبد المجيد خليل  مصري  ممرضه  
11 عزيزة عبد السلام حسين جاد الله  مصري  ممرضه  
12 سلامة على حسن مصطفى  مصري  باشريس  
13 منير سعد محمد الزينى  مصري  نجار سطح  
14 السيد سلامه عكاشة حسن  مصري  نجار سطح  
15 احمد السيد قاسم سليمان  مصري  بحري  
16 محمد عبد المقصود طه محمد  مصري  بحري  
17 سيد قاسم احمد عبدالله  مصري بحري 
18 على السيد محمد عبد الرحيم  مصري  بحري  
19 احمد محمد احمد عطيه عبد الهادى  مصري  بحري  
20 وائل محمد محمد على  مصري  بحري  
21 مدحت عباس محمود عبد المجيد  مصري  نصف بحري  
22 حامد شعراوى حامد عليوه الشعراوى  مصري  نصف بحري  
23 اشرف احمد اسعاد فؤاد على  مصري  نصف بحري  
24 جابر عطيه محمد البغل  مصري  نصف بحري  
25 هشام السيد سيد احمد سليم  مصري  مدير أغذيه و مشروبات  
26 محمد حامد محمد حامد  مصري  مسؤل سوق  
27 محمود عطيه محمد على  مصري  بائع سوق حره  
28 محمد عبد النبى محمد محمود  مصري  بائع سوق حره  
29 شريف محمد قدرى خليل طاهر  مصري  بائع سوق حره  
30 محمود سعيد على محمد الرفاعى  مصري  مخزنجي  
31 أحمد متولى قنديل أمين أحمد  مصري  مشرف كافتريا  
32 أحمد فاروق محمد أحمد  مصري  مشرف كافتريا  
33 مصطفى محمد السيد متولى  مصري  مشرف كافتريا  
34 شادي محمد حسن عبد الرازق  مصري  مشرف كافتريا  
35 سعيد جابر عبد السيد الطباخ  مصري  مشرف كافتريا  
36 عبد الرحيم محمد عبد الستار عبد الرحيم  مصري  مشرف كافتريا  
37 محمد صبري عبد الرحيم محمد  مصري  مشرف كافتريا  
38 عمر فتحي عبد الرحمن أحمد  مصري  مشرف كافتريا  
39 محمد عبد العزيز أبراهيم جاد  مصري  مشرف كافتريا  
40 أحمد أسماعيل خليل محمد  مصري  مشرف كافتريا  
41 تامر فكري حكيم سلوانس  مصري  مشرف كافتريا  
42 محمد عبد المحسن محمود حنفي  مصري  مشرف كافتريا تحت الأختبار  
43 مينا سعد وهبه حنا سليمان  مصري  مشرف كافتريا تحت الأختبار  
44 محمد شعبان عبد السميع عبد الله  مصري  مشرف كافتريا تحت الأختبار  
45 عصام فؤاد محمود هاشم  مصري  مشرف كافتريا تحت الأختبار  
46 سعيد محمد عيد موسى عماره  مصري  مشرف كافتريا تحت الأختبار  
47 مرسي عبد السلام محمد عبد الحميد  مصري  طباخ  
48 وليد فوزي أسماعيل أبراهيم  مصري  مخزنجي  
49 أبراهيم أحمد أبراهيم أحمد سيد أحمد  مصري  مساعد طباخ  
50 عبد الرازق ماهر عبد الرازق محمد أبراهيم  مصري  مساعد طباخ تحت الأختبار  
51 وليد حلمي زكي أبراهيم  مصري  عامل مطبخ  
52 محمد بيومي هاشم عبد الرحمن  مصري  خباز  
53 عبد الفتاح محمود أدريس جبريل  مصري  ضابط أداري  
54 سامح حسين على  مصري كاتب اداري 
55 محمد أحمد فرج عبده  مصري  كاتب أداري  
57 محمد مجدي محمد موسى  مصري  كاتب أداري  
58 محمد فؤاد كمال هنداوي الفار  مصري  كاتب أداري  
59 محمد على أسد محمد  مصري  كاتب أداري تحت الأختبار  
60 أحمد عبد الحليم أبو بكر الصديق  مصري  ريس الصالون  
61 أبراهيم عبادي أبراهيم بغدادي  مصري  لوندري  
62 أبو بكر جابر عبد الرحمن أبو بكر  مصري  مشرف كبائن  
63 محمود أبو زيد عثمان محمد  مصري  مشرف كبائن  
64 على فؤاد على غريب  مصري  مشرف كبائن  
65 حماده محمد أحمد عبد الرحمن  مصري  مشرف كبائن  
66 محمد سامي محمد السعدني  مصري  مشرف كبائن  
67 على أبراهيم على الدهنه  مصري  مشرف كبائن  
68 أحمد صبحي كامل حسانين  مصري  مشرف كبائن  
69 ممدوح محمد محمد خضراوي  مصري  مشرف كبائن  
70 محمد يسن محمد شديد  مصري  مشرف كبائن  
71 تامر محمد السيد هيبه  مصري  مشرف كبائن  
72 محمد توفيق عبد المجيد الطيب  مصري  مشرف كبائن  
73 محمد شحاته عبده عبد العال  مصري  مشرف كبائن  
74 أحمد السيد فتح الله محمد أمين  مصري  مشرف كبائن  
75 محمد عبد المحسن محمد عفيفي رزق  مصري  كبير المهندسين  
76 حمدي عبد القادر شملول  مصري  كبير مهندسين أضافي  
77 سليمان سليمان محمد شوشه  مصري  مهندس ثالث  
78 عبد الرحمن عبد الحميد عبد اللطيف  مصري  مهندس ثالث  
79 رضا محمد أحمد علي قناوي  مصري  مهندس خامس  
80 معتز محمود حسين البيباني  مصري  كهربائي أول  
81 محمد عبد العزيز محمد أحمد  مصري  م. كهربائي  
82 محمود محمد محمود سليمان  مصري  م. كهربائي  
83 حماده أبراهيم مصطفى أسماعيل  مصري  م. فني تكييف  
84 خالد سعد جوده محمد  مصري  ريس ماكينه بحار  
85 ياسين محمد وزيري أسماعيل  مصري  ميكانيكي  
86 حسين محمد فتحي حسين  مصري  ميكانيكي  
87 عماد الدين عبده السيد مجاهد  مصري  ميكانيكي  
88 يوسف السيد بدوي على الشربيني  مصري  سباك  
89 أحمد أبراهيم ياقوت  مصري  خراط  
90 على يوسف محمود سليم  مصري  لحام ثان  
91 أحمد أبراهيم مصطفى محمد  مصري  زيات  
92 أحمد مسعد عباس على لطفي  مصري  زيات  
93 خالد حسن عبد القادر حسن  مصري  زيات  
94 حمدي فتح الله محمد أحمد  مصري  مساح  
95 أحمد محمود أسماعيل خليل  مصري  مساح  
96 تامر كامل أمين السيد مباشر  مصري  مساح  
97 محمد عطيه عبد الله أبراهيم  مصري  مساح  
98 محمد صالح عبد الواحد  مصري  مساح *

----------


## أبو منار

1  Apolonio JR. MEMITA  فلبينى  
2  LISMANWTL BT YADA  اندونيسى  
3  ابرار بنت ابراهيم بن عبد الله السليمان  سعودى  
4  ابراهيم  فلسطينى  
5  ابراهيم بن عبد الله بن فرج السليمان  سعودى  
6  ابراهيم بن على بن صالح الحواس  سعودى  
7  ابراهيم على عايض القحطانى  سعودى  
8  ابو بكر ابراهيم عمر الربعى  سعودى  
9  احمد بن محمد بن عبد الكريم الجربوع  سعودى  
10  احمد على عايض القحطانى  سعودى  
11  احمد محمد احمد الشهرى  سعودى  
12  الاء بنت محمد بن عبد اللطيف جاوا  سعودى  
13  الاء بنت طارق بن محمد لقادى  سعودى  
14  الهام بنت عبد المجيد بن عبد الرحيم  سعودى  
15  امال بنت طويل بن عبد الحى سيد  سعودى  
16  ايمان سعود الحربى  سعودى  
17  بادى بن متعب بن مصيبيح ال قويد  سعودى  
18  تغريد حسن خليل  فليسطينى  
19  تهانى بنت اسماعيل بن ابراهيم موافى  سعودى  
20  جمعان ناجى محمد  سعودى  
21  حبيب مشر سرحان  سعودى  
22  حسان بشير جمو (سائق عفش ترانزيت)  سورى  
23  حسن حسن حسين المدلل  فليسطينى  
24  حسين جاسم غالب  امريكا  
25  حسين حسن دياب (سائق عفش ترانزيت)  سورى  
26  حسين عبد الكريم شبلى (سائق عفش ترانزيت)  سورى  
27  حمدى بن محمد بن حمدى الصعيدى  سعودى  
28  حمود بن سالم بن سليمان شامان  سعودى  
29  حمود مقعد  سعودى  
30  خالد مسعود عبد الرحمن  سعودى  
31  خالد هلال راشد محمد الخوار الكعبى  اماراتى  
32  خديجة بنت عبد الله بن محمد على رفاعى  سعودى  
33  خلف بن معدى بن خلف بن قويد  سعودى  
34  دانية بنت طارق بن هداية الله الصمداتى  سعودى  
35  دلال بنت سعود بن حمد الحربى  سعودى  
36  دينا بنت طارق بن هداية الله الصمدانى  سعودى  
37  راكان فهد الحربى  سعودى  
38  رفيع سليمان رفيع الحويطى  سعودى  
39  ريان ابراهيم السليمان  سعودى  
40  سعد بن مسعود حنان الربيعى  سعودى  
41  سعد بن هزاع بن سليمان الشريف  سعودى  
42  سعد محمد هباب الدوسرى  سعودى  
43  سعود بن حبيب بن اللحان النفيعى  سعودى  
44  سعود بن ماترك بن سياف البيشى  سعودى  
45  سعود على محمد  سعودى  
46  سليمان ابراهيم  سعودى  
47  سيف الدين طارق محمد نقادى  سعودى  
48  شوقى فريد شوقى البزم  اردنى  
49  صالح بن محمد بن على ابو نوير  سعودى  
50  صبرى بن ابو حسن بن عبد الله الحماص  سعودى  
51  طارق بن هدايه الله بن محمد الصمدانى  سعودى  
52  طارق صالح على  يمنى  
53  طارق محمد ابراهيم  سعودى  
54  طالب بن مرزوق الرحيلى  سعودى  
55  طلال بن عبد الله بن حويتان الصفيالى  سعودى  
56  عبد العزيز فايز  سعودى  
57  عبد الله ابراهيم  سعودى  
58  عبد الله حامد مفرج  سعودى  
59  عبد الله حسن محيسن  سعودى  
60  عيد الله زايد عبد الله الدوسرى  سعودى  
61  عبد الله شائع الدوسرى  سعودى  
62  عبد الاله بن عبد الله بن محمد المرشد  سعودى  
63  عبد الله بن ابراهيم بن عبد الله السليمان  سعودى  
64  عبد الله بن حمدان بن عبد الله الغامدى  سعودى  
65  عبيد سعيد عياد  سعودى  
66  عطا الله محمد عطا الله  سعودى  
67  على حسين محمد  سعودى  
68  على عايض محمد القحطانى  سعودى  
69  عمر محمد احمد محمد  سعودى  
70  غالب بن عواض بن عبيد السهلى  سعودى  
71  فرحان زيد عبد الله الدوسرى  سعودى  
72  فهد بن حسن بن حامد العتيبى  سعودى  
73  فهد بن صالح بن عبد الرحمن المرشد  سعودى  
74  فهد بن مفرج بن حامد الحربى  سعودى  
75  فهد مسعود حنان الربيعى  سعودى  
76  فواز بن طارق بن هدايه ال الصمدالى  سعودى  
77  فيصل بن حسن بن محمد النوار  سعودى  
78  ماجدة عبد الباقى محمد بيومى  سعودى  
79  مؤمن عبد القادر عبد الرحمن تمراز  سعودى  
80  محارب بن عبد الرحمن بن حسن بن محارب  سعودى  
81  محسن بن محمد بن محسن الغامدى  سعودى  
82  محمد احمد الخطيب (سائق عفش ترانزيت)  سعودى  
83  محمد بن ابراهيم بن عبد الله السليمان  سعودى  
84  محمد بن سليمان بن سويلم العميرى  سعودى  
85  محمد بن على بن ناصر المعلوى  سعودى  
86  محمد بن فيمان بن حويتان العتيبى  سعودى  
87  محمد بن متعب بن مصيبح الدوسرى  سعودى  
88  محمد حامد نافع الحربى  سعودى  
89  محمد زياد عبد الله الدوسرى  سعودى  
90  محمد سعيد عادل كنعان (سائق عفش ترانزيت)  سورى  
91  محمد سعيد غسيل  عمانى  
92  محمد سفر مجدوع  سعودى  
93  محمد عبد الله عايض  سعودى  
94  محمد على عايض القحطانى  سعودى  
95  محمد قاسم حمزه (سائق عفش ترانزيت)  سورى  
96  محمد مريزيق حضيض الحربى  سعودى  
97  محمود بن جمال بن محمد سويلم  سعودى  
98  مرام اشرف  سعودى  
99  مشعل بن محسن بن صنيفان العتيبى  سعودى  
100  مصطفى بن مغرم بن زاهر الشهرى  سعودى  
101  مصيبح بن متعب بن مصيبح ال قويد  سعودى  
102  منصور بن عطا الله بن هدينق الرفاعى  سعودى  
103  منى بن محمد عبد السلام الناضورى  سعودى  
104  منى مسعود الحربى  سعودى  
105  منيرة بنت ابراهيم بن عبد الله السليمان  سعودى  
106  مهيجع يحيا عويض  سعودى  
107  موسى بن حمدان بن حمد الحويطى  سعودى  
108  ميساء محمد مسفر الحربى  سعودى  
109  ناصر بن مطلق بن حمود السبيعى  سعودى  
110  ناصر سليمان صالح  سعودى  
111  ناصر عائد عبد الغائب  سعودى  
112  ناصر عائد محمد  سعودى  
113  نعيم بن جويبر بن جابر الحربى  سعودى  
114  هلا ابراهيم  سعودى  
115  وجد ابراهيم  سعودى  
116  ولاء طارق محمد نقادى  سعودى  
117  ياسر بن محمد بن زامل النقيعى  سعودى

----------


## أبو منار

1  الامير ابو الوفا محمد عبد الكريم  
2  رضوان محمد رضوان  
3  عاشور على حامد احمد  
4  محمد الصاوى الراوى حسن  
5  الحمد محمد  
6  ابتسام صلاح علوى سيد احمد  
7  ابرار  
8  ابراهيم ابراهيم اسماعيل كونه  
9  ابراهيم السيد ابراهيم الناعم  
10  ابراهيم السيد اسماعيل غانم  
11  ابراهيم حامد احمد عبد الرحمن  
12  ابراهيم صديق حسن ابراهيم  
13  ابراهيم عبد الله ابراهيم عبد الله  
14  ابراهيم عبد الهادى يوسف حسن  
15  ابراهيم عطيه الله محمد على  
16  ابراهيم عطيه متولى ابراهيم  
17  ابراهيم على عطيه عب المعاطى  
18  ابراهيم عمار عويمر  
19  ابراهيم فتحى ابراهيم يوسف  
20  ابراهيم محمد ابو النصر  
21  ابراهيم محمد جاد الكريم قمصان  
22  ابراهيم محمد عبد المقصود على  
23  ابراهيم محمد عبد الوهاب متولى  
24  ابراهيم مرزق عبد الحفيظ "ش المانع"  
25  ابراهيم هلال ابراهيم رزق  
26  ابو الحمد صديق حسين  
27  ابو السعود السيد احمد  
28  ابو السعود هارون عبد المبدى محمود  
29    ابو العطا محمد ابو العطا  
30    ابو العلاء يزيد حامد  
31    ابو الفضل داود سليمان  
32  ابو النجا محمود احمد عثمان 
33  ابو الوفا عبد اللاة فضل الله عوض  
34  ابو بكر محمود المتولى  
35  ابو عمدة مصطفى عبد اللاة  
36  ابو السعود على رفاعى طايع  
37  ابو الفتوح مطاوع عمران  
38  ابو النور احمد عبد الشافى سليمان  
39  ابو الوفا محمد احمد  
40  ابو زيد جابر عبد الحكيم عثمان  
41  السليم على محمد  
42  احسان الشبراوى المغازى ابراهيم عزيز  
43  احلام يوسف دعبس  
44  احمد احمد محمد احمد  
45  احمد الجيلانى احمد محمد  
46  احمد الديب يونس الديب  
47  احمد السمان جاد الرب تمام  
48  احمد السيد على ابو السعود  
49  احمد السيد محمد على  
50  احمد بركات عطيه ابراهيم  
51  احمد بهجت  
52  احمد توفيق  
53  احمد جمال حافظ على  
54  احمد حامد محمد عبد الله  
55  احمد حجازى ضاحى طه  
56  احمد حسانين احمد حسانين  
57  احمد حسن  
58  احمد حسنى يوسف عبد الرحمن  
59  احمد حسين عبد الوهاب حسن  
60  احمد حسين موسى الشرقاوى  
61  احمد حلمى عبد الفتاح بدوى  
62  احمد حمدى على خليل  
63  احمد رزق محى الدين  
64  احمد سعد السيد عبدة  
65  احمد شرف محمد الدبركلى خاطر  
66  احمد شعبان السيد احمد  
67  احمد شوقى صبحى السيد الدسوقى  
68  احمد صابر احمد على  
69  احمد صابر درويش حسن  
70  احمد صلاح الدين كامل محمد حسن  
71  احمد عبد الموجود عبدة دياب  
72  احمد عبد الوهاب على احمد  
73  احمد عبد الباقى عبد الرحمن علام  
74  احمد عبد الكريم محمود عوض  
75  احمد عبد الوهاب عليوه عبد الوهاب  
76  احمد عبد الوهاب محمد حسين  
77  احمد عزت عزت عبد العزيز  
78  احمد عفيفى عثمان عفيفى  
79  احمد على احمد بخيت  
80  احمد على احمد عبد العال  
81  احمد على احمد محمد  
82  احمد فكرى احمد  
83  احمد محمد  
84  احمد محمد  
85  احمد محمد ابو شعيع مندور  
86  احمد محمد احمد حسن  
87  احمد محمد احمد حموده  
88  احمد محمد احمد خيلفة  
89  احمد محمد احمد رشوان  
90  احمد محمد احمد عليوه  
91  احمد محمد السعيد ربيع  
92  احمد محمد برعى  
93  احمد محمد خير خلف الله  
94  احمد محمد سعد الدين محمد ابراهيم  
95  احمد محمد صالح محمد  
96  احمد محمد عبد الحميد عطية  
97  احمد محمد عبد الفتاح محمد  
98  احمد محمد عثمان بدوى  
99  احمد محمد على ابراهيم  
100  احمد محمد على احمد  
101  احمد محمد مؤمن حسين  
102  احمد محمد محمد القرونى  
103  احمد محمد محمد حافظ يوسف  
104  احمد محمود السيد فواز  
105  احمد محمود حسانين حسن  
106  احمد محمود عبد العال فراج  
107  احمد محمود على السيد  
108  احمد محمود على على  
109  احمد مرسى عبد الرازق  
110  احمد مصطفى حسين غزه  
111  احمد مصلحى احمد ابراهيم صالحه  
112  احمد نصر  
113  احمد يسرى احمد ابو الفضيل  
114  احمد ياسين سيد احمد  
115  احمد يونس على حسنين  
116  ادهم اسماعيل محمد الخطيب  
117  اسامه عبد الفتاح عبد القوى  
118  اسامه محمد عبد الهادى اسماعيل  
119  اسراء ابراهيم عبد الرحمن السعيد  
120  اسعد ابو الوفا رضوان عمر  
121  اسعد حسين مصطفى حسين  
122  اسلام  
123  اسلام عليوه ابراهيم خليل  
124  اسماعيل ابو زيد احمد عبد الغيث  
125  اسماعيل شرف الدين صديق  
126  اسماعيل عبد الهادى السمان حسين  
127  اسماعيل محمود اسماعيل  
128  اشرف احمد محمد احمد  
129  اشرف السعيد توفيق احمد  
130  اشرف السيد محمد ابو الخير  
131  اشرف بركات محمود شعبان  
132  اشرف يونس جاب الله الجندى  
133  اشرف حامد حسن داود  
134  اشرف حلمى مطاوع احمد  
135  اشرف عبد القادر  
136  اشرف سعد حسن على  
137  اشرف سمير قرنى ابراهيم  
138  اشرف عبد الكريم حنا عوض  
139  اشرف عبد الكريم محمد غانم  
140  اشرف عبد المنعم محمد حسن  
141  اشرف على احمد على  
142  اشرف عمران عثمان سند  
143  اشرف عيد دياب ثابت  
144  اشرف محمد الدمرداش  
145  اشرف محمود محمد محمود  
146  اشرف هديه ابو زيد على  
147  الاء سعيد  
148  الاء صبرى عطية محمد حزموش  
149  الاء عاصم  
150  الاء محمد  
151  الاء محمد عبد الحليم عبد الحميد  
152  الاء محمد على  
153  الامير عبد العليم على محمد  
154  البربري عبد المعبود حسين  
155  التوني محمد فضل الله احمد  
156  الزهراء عبد الرحمن عبدالله حسن  
157  السعودي رجب جلال دسوقي  
158  السعيد ابراهيم محمد عبد المطلب  
159  السيد احمد العلي  
160  السيد احمد محمد احمد  
161  السيد السعيد حسين العوادلي  
162  السيد حسن محمد محمد  
163  السيد رجب على رجب  
164  السيد عباده صابر عباده  
165  السيد عبد الموجود حسب النبي  
166  السيد عثمان السيد محمد الحاج على  
167  السيد عشري الصياد احمد  
168  السيد على عبد الرحيم على  
169  السيد محمد ابو الكمال شبانه  
170  السيد محمد احمد سليمان  
171  السيد محمد احمد على  
172  السيد محمد السيد شاهين  
173  السيد محمد جاد الكريم  
174  السيدمحمد عبد الغني ابراهيم  
175  السيد محمد محمد  
176  السيد محمد محمد شرف اليسير  
177  السيد محمدين السيد على القاسم  
178  السيد محمود شبيب عبد الرحيم  
179  السيد محمود عباس  
180  السيد محمود فاضل محمد  
181  السيد مصطفى السيد مصطفى  
182  السيد يوسف عوض محمد  
183  الطيب سلطان احمد  
184  الطيب عبد الشافي محمد توفيق  
185  العدوي احمد محمد الجمال  
186  العربي سعد الشربيني المتولي  
187  العربي عبدالله عبدالله الملاح  
188  القذافي على عبد الموجود على  
189  المعازي احمد محمد احمد  
190  الهواري احمد حدوقه توفيق جاد الكريم  
191  امام مهيري عبد العزيز خليل  
192  امجد محب عبد الهادي احمد  
193  امل مغاوري ابراهيم الحداد  
194  امنيه احمد السيد شعيب  
195  امنيه ربيع السيد الشريف  
196  امين ابراهيم اسماعيل عوض  
197  امين اليماني محمد محمد الحسني  
198  امينه  
199  انتصار السيد على قمر  
200  انتصار عمر حامد الصوير  
201  انجي سلطان محمد عبد المقصود سليمان  
202  انس احمد السيد عيد شعيب  
203  انور رسمي شاوول دوس  
204  انور نجيب عبدالله سفين  
205  الوزر عزب عيسى يوسف  
206  ايمان احمد حسن المحلاوي  
207  ايمان حسن محمد الفخراني  
208  ايمان عبده عبد الرحمن السيد  
209  ايمان محمد عبد القدوس  
210  ايمن احمد محمد دياب  
211  ايمن صبحي عزيز بولس  
212  ايمن عبد العزيز محمد عيسى  
213  ايمن عبد العظيم احمد فايد  
214  ايمن عبد القادر بدوي احمد  
215  ايمن عبداللاه محمد عبد العال  
216  ايمن عوض ابراهيم الدين  
217  ايمن فريد ابراهيم الحديدي  
218  ايمن محمد السعيد هيبه  
219  ايمن محمد عبد اللطيف احمد  
220  ايه على  
221  ايه محمد  
222  ايه محمد على  
223  ايه نصر  
224  ايوب على فراج احمد  
225  باهر ابراهيم محمد غلاب  
226  باهي عبد النعيم محمود  
227  بخيت كامل عبد الحميد هاشم  
228  بدر محمد السيد الشافعى  
229  بدرى بشارى عدالله حسنين  
230  بدرى عباس حسن محمد  
231  بدرى عبدالسلام عبدالكريم  
232  بدرى احمد عبدالاه  
233  بدوى محمد اسماعيل عمان  
234  بشاى جاد الكريم بشاى  
235  بغدادى عثمان محمد شحاته  
236  بلال فضل شعبان شعبان محمد  
237  بهاء معوض ابراهيم الديبه  
238  بهجت بيومى عبدالمطلب بركات  
239  بوسى  
240  ثابت على احمد عيسى  
241  تامر ابراهيم النجدى ابراهيم  
242  توفيق عبدالصمد عبدالمحسن  
243  جار حمدان عبدالاه ابوالحسن  
244  جابر رشدى عباس حسين  
245  جابر شحاته قطب بيومى  
246  جابر عبدالحميد همام فراج  
247  جاد محمد احمد فرج  
248  جاد معبد عبدالحكم عبدالرحمن  
249  جاد الكريم احمد عثمان  
250  جالا عصام  
251  جبالى مساعد مهنى جبالى  
252  جبر رجب احمد جمعه  
253  جبريل احمد محمد  
254  جبريل محمود احمد  
255  جرجس رفعت لياظ اسعد  
256  جرجس عطا شفيق جرجس  
257  جعفر حسان عبدالله خليل  
258  جعفر محمد السيد حسن  
259  جعفر نورالدين حجاج احمد  
260  جلال محمد توفيق  
261  جمال احمد حسب  
262  جمال احمد عبدالرحيم  
263  جمال شحات حسن على  
264  جمال انور عبدالسلام شعله  
265  جمال جمعه حسن حسين  
266  جمال سادات رجب  
267  جمال سليمان مهدى سليمان  
268  جمال عبده احمد جامع  
269  جمال فوزى حنين بخيت  
270  جمال كامل محمد طومان  
271  جمال محمد عبدالروف على  
272  جمال محمد محمد سليمان  
273  جمال محمد محمد عبدالرحيم  
274  جمال نجم الدين محمد امين  
275  جمعه بدوى احمد بدوى  
276  جمعه حامد محمد  
277  جمعه محمد خليل الفقى  
278  جميل جاد السيد حامد  
279  جهاد الدين حسن سمير اسماعيل  
280  جوده غندور عبدالمقصود  
281  جيهان عبدالرازق سالم محمد  
282  حاتم عبدالموجود على عبدالعال  
283  حارس خلف قاسم حفنى  
284  حازم كمال السيد  
285  حازم محمد  
286  حافظ محمد الجنيدى رمضان  
287  حامد احمد حسانين سهل  
288  حامد كامل احمد عبدالله  
289  حجاج ابوزيد عبدالله  
290  حسام طه محمد ابراهيم  
291  حسام على  
292  حسام مرزوق حسين حسن  
293  حسن عبدالسلام محمد عبدالسلام  
294  حسن سليمان عبدالغنى بلال  
295  حسن سيد على حسين  
296  حسن عبدالراضى احمد حسن  
297  حسن عبدالعظيم حسن على  
298  حسن قفطان احمد شديد  
299  حسن محمد حسين محمد  
300  حسن محمد شحاته عبدالعاطى  
301  حسن مصطفى عبدالفتاح العجمى  
302  حسن مصطفى يوسف على  
303  حسناء محمد حسن ناصر  
304  حسنه محمد عبدالعزيز  
305  حسنى احمد على محمد الجندى  
306  حسنى حسين عبدالعظيم  
307  حسنى صديق حسن  
308  حسنى عبدالمجيد ابراهيم المليجى  
309  حسنين محمد حسنين  
310  حسونه ابوزيد ابراهيم بخيت  
311  حسين السعيد احمد  
312  حسين حسن عباس  
313  حسين حسن محمد الفخرانى  
314  حسين عبدالحميد احمد على  
315  حسين عبدالعال عبداللاه احمد  
316  حسين عبداللاه عبدالمجيد حسن  
317  حسين عمر حسن حسانين  
318  حسين يوسف على حسين  
319  حشمت حسن ابوالمجد احمد  
320  حشمت سعدالدين محمد خليفه  
321  حشمت صبحى زكى مساعد  
322  حشمت عبداللطيف احمد  
323  حفصه سعيد  
324  حفظى عدلى محروص  
325  حلمى احمد محمد عبدالكريم  
326  حلمى السيد كامل محمد  
327  حلمى عبدالحميد  
328  حلمى محمد عيد شلبى  
329  حماده احمد حسن  
330  حماده احمد فاوى عبدالله  
331  حماده صابر عبدالحكيم سيد  
332  حماده صابر محمود  
333  حماده مصطفى عبدالقادرمحمد  
334  حمد علم الدين نورالدين  
335  حمد مكير احمد مهران  
336  حمدى السيد عطيه  
337  حمدى ثابت عبدالجليل محمد  
338  حمدى سعد سليمان محمد  
339  حمدى عبدالمعز صالح على  
340  حمدى عوض عبدالصادق  
341  حمدى محمد عبدالله على  
342  حمدى محمود محمد السيد ندا  
343  حميد احمد محمد ابوزيد  
344  حميدة محمد محمد زغتوة  
345  حنان ابراهيم السيد حماد  
346  حنان فوزى محمد محمود  
347  حنفى محمد سيد محمد  
348  خالد اسماعيل خليل  
349  خالد امين على حسين  
350  خالد بهجت  
351  خالد حساناحمد السيد  
352  خالد رفاعى محمد حسن  
353  خالد سيد احمد احمد محمد  
354  خالد عبد المطلب سيد عبد الرحمن  
355  خالد فؤاد العسيوى  
356  خاالد فاروق حسن محمد  
357  خالد محمد المرسى محمد الباز  
358  خالد محمد عبد النعيم محروس  
359  خالد محمد محمود عبيد  
360  خديجة سيد احمد سيد احمد بلح  
361  خلاوى صادق احمد  
362  خلف ابراهيم حسين يوسف  
363  خلف عزت خلف رشوان  
364  خلف محمد عبد الرحمن عبد الغفار  
365  خلف محمد عبد اللة مخلوف  
366  خلف محمد على سالمان  
367  خليفة يوسف سباق شعبان  
368  خميس دانيال يوسف  
369  خميس عاطف حسن ابراهيم  
370  خميس عونيات ابراهيم عوينات  
371  خيرى محمد على يوسف  
372  خيرية حسن على سالم  
373  د/ محمد محمد محمد نجم  
374  دعاء عبد النبى  
375  دعاء عصام  
376  دهشورى يوسف احمد  
377  دياب محمد سليمان زيدان  
378  راشد رشيدى رشوان حسنين  
379  راضى سيد خليل ابراهيم  
380  راضى محمد توفيق  
381  رافت ارميس سليمان حنا  
382  رافتخليل سبد محمد عفيفى  
383  رافت عبد الرحمن الامام  
384  رافت محمود صادق منصور  
385  رافت سعد بشارى خليل  
386  رامى محمد محمد نجيب الشاذلى  
387  رالنيا محمد محمد بخيت ابراهيم  
388  رايد خليفة فرج الشويخ  
389  رباب ربيع ابراهيم الحدة  
390  ربيع اسماعيل السيد الجوهرى  
391  رجب ابو ضيف محمد عبد العال  
392  رجب عوض احمد احمد  
393  رجب محمد عبد الحافظ  
394  رحمة احمد  
395  رزق محروس رزق عيسى  
396  رشاد صلاح احمد رشيد  
397  رشاد مصطفى حسن  
398  رشدى على محمود احمد  
399  رشدى محمد عبد الرشيد  
400  رشدى رشوان حسانين جودة  
401  رضا شعبان ابراهيم الزناتى  
402  رضا شوقى فتوح حسين  
403  رضا عبد السميع عطوة على  
404  رضا محمد عبد العزب(سائق عفش)  
405  رضا محمد على عبد الله  
406  رضوان شيبة الحمد عبد القادر  
407  رفاعى محمد جاد الكريم ابراهيم  
408  رفعت ريان على محمد  
409  رفعت عز العرب محمود امين  
410  رمضان ابراهيم محمد  
411  رمضان احمد سرحان  
412  رمضان احمد محمود شعير  
413  رمضان سيد نصار محمد  
414  رمضان هاشم جابر احمد  
415  روان نصر  
416  رياض احمد محمد  
417  ريهام عبد الحميد عبد الفتاح محمد الجوهرى  
418  ريهام على محمد على  
419  زايد سيد زايد متولى  
420  زكريا احمد عبد الله عبد الجواد  
421  زكريا عطية حسن حامد  
422  زكى السيد عيسى عثمان  
423  زين العابدين سيد عبد الفتاح  
424  زين محمد محمد زين  
425  زينب سيد عبد الرحيم شعبان  
426  زينب محمد احمد ابو المكارم  
427  زينب محمد عبد العزيز حامد  
428  سارة عصام احمد محمد خليل  
429  سارة محمد عبد القدوس احمد  
430  سالم بخيت سالم  
431  سامح شعبان حسن حسن  
432  سامى عبد العزيز عبد المطلب  
433  سامى فتحى فرنك عبيد  
434  سامى محمد حسين على  
435  سامى محمود سلطان حسانين  
436  سامية احمد مسلحى  
437  سامية شاهين حسن  
438  سامية رجب مرسى الدسوقى  
439  سامية عبد العزيز النبوى يوسف  
440  سحر عبد المجيد عبد ربة منصور  
441  سعاد محمد احمد مسعود  
442  سعد ابو الحمد احمد مطاوع  
443  سعد ابو المجد اسماعيل  
444  سعد حشمت مختار الحداد  
445  سعودى السيد عارف  
446  سعودى صدسق عبد الرحيم  
447  سعيد السيد ابراهيم السيد  
448  سعيد سعد زغلول محمود  
449  سعيد سيد ابراهيم  
450  سعيد سيد محمد محمد  
451  سعيد عبد السميع عطوة  
452  سعيد عبد الفتاح محمد الزينى  
453  سعيد فتحى حلمى حسين  
454  سعيد فوزى سيد محمد  
455  سعيد محمود زكى على  
456  سلمى سيد  
457  سليمان عبيد خليل جندى  
458  سماح فخرى محمد صالح  
459  سمير احمد عبد الغفار شرف الدين  
460  سمير السيد محمد على  
461  سمير حامد على عبد العال  
462  سمير حنا جرجس  
463  سمير صلاح فتوح خليل  
464  سمير عبد العظيم عبد الكريم  
465  سمير عبد الفتاح السباعي العوفي  
466  سمير محمد علي همام  
467  سناء فاروق توفيق عبده  
468  سند مصطفى محمد عبد اللطيف  
469  سها صبري  
470  سهام صالح أسماعيل  
471  سيد أبو زيد أحمد أبو زيد  
472  سيد أحمد محمد محمد أمام  
473  سيد أحمد محمد موسى  
474  سيد العبد أدم عثمان  
475  سيد عبد الستار محمد  
476  سيد عبد البصير جلال عطيفي  
477  سيد عبد الحكيم حسانين عوض  
478  سيد عبد الحميد عابدين محمد  
479  سيد عبد الحميد عبد المقصود على  
480  سيد عبد الخالق صالح محمد  
481  سيد عبد العزيز عبد المجيد علام  
482  سيد عبده مسعود عبد الله  
483  سيد على دياب على  
484  سيد على سليمان حسانين  
485  سيد فوزي أسماعيل شعبان  
486  سيد محمد أحمد سليمان  
487  سيد محمد غنيم أبراهيم  
488  سيد مرشد على عوض  
489  سيد مصطفى عطا مصطفى  
490  سيد هاشم محمود عبد الرحيم  
491  سيد عبد الحميد محمد أمبابي  
492  شادي حمدي محمد محمد درويش  
493  شارف كامل حسين عبد الله  
494  شبيب السيد شبيب بخيت  
495  شحات محمد عبد العزيز  
496  شحاته على عمران رشوان  
497  شذا حمدي محمد محمود درويش  
498  شريف حمدي  
499  شعبان أحمد بطيخه  
500  شعبان أحمد عبد ربه  
501  شعبان أحمد عبد الواحد شحاته  
502  شعبان رجب شعبان أسماعيل  
503  شعبان رمضان أبراهيم  
504  شعبان رمضان عبد الموجود عبد المجيد  
505  شعبان سعد عبد الكريم حسام الدين  
506  شعبان الفضيل حسن على  
507  شعبان عجمي راشد  
508  شعبان قرني أحمد حسين  
509  شعبان محمد فتح الله المشوره  
510  شعبان محمد فرج  
511  شعبان محمد محمود جميعي  
512  شعبان يوسف أحمد  
513  شهاب رجب  
514  شهد عادل  
515  شوقي حسين حسن  
516  شوقي عبد الجليل عبد الرحمن  
517  شوقي محمد عطيه عثمان  
518  شيد محمد محمد وهبه  
519  شرين فاروق سيد وهبه  
520  شيماء وهبي محمد محمد درويش  
521  صابر أحمد السيد مصطفى  
522  صابر حمدي بشرى شاهين  
523  صابر خلف محمد أسماعيل  
524  صابر خليفه محمود أسماعيل  
525  صابر درويش حسن  
526  صابر رفاعي حمدان صابر  
527  صابر سعيد حسن  
528  صابر محمد علوان عبيد الله  
529  صابر محمد عليان  
530  صابر يوسف حفني محمد  
531  صالح كامل ميخائيل  
532  صالح مجرب علواني صالح  
533  صبحي أبو المجد مكي أحمد  
534  صبحي الصاري أحمد أبو العنين  
535  صبحي عبد الصمد المنياوي صالح  
536  صبحي عكر جبره  
537  صبحي لملوم عبد الكريم عوض  
538  صبحي محمد أحمد عويس  
539  صبري حسن الصاد  
540  صبري عبد اللطيف السباعى ابو حسين  
541  صبري عطية محمد حرفوشى  
542  صبري على السمان عبد الحليم  
543  صبري محمد محمد عبد الحليم  
544  صبري يحيى عبد الفتاح سليمان  
545  صبرين جابر محمد مصطفى  
546  صبرية رشاد عبد الحفيظ ابو العلا  
547  صفوت جابر توفيق  
548  صفوت حليم ميخائيل جرجس  
549  صفوت رفعت صديق سليمان  
550  صفوت محمد اسماعيل محجوب  
551  صلاح احمد يوسف  
552  صلاح الدين بيومي محمد  
553  صلاح الدين على رجب على  
554  صلاح الدين محمود عثمان  
555  صلاح عبد الرجال محمد احمد  
556  صلاح عبد رب النبى عبد السلام  
557  صلاح مصباح عبد المقصود مجاهد  
558  طارق ابو زيد احمد  
559  طارق فتحي عبد المقصود عبد العال  
560  طارق محمد شعبان الصاوى  
561  طلعت عزت خلف رشوان  
562  طه بدران سليم حسن  
563  عابد محمد احمد  
564  عابد احمد محمد عبدربه  
565  عادل الدمرداش محمد حسانين  
566  عادل السيد السيد ابو النصر  
567  عادل حافظ احمد عبد الرحيم  
568  عادل حامد طه شمس  
569  عادل حسنى مبروك سليمان  
570  عادل عادل السعيد الخياط  
571  عادل عبد العظيم عجمى احمد  
572  عادل عبد المجيد رمضان شعبان  
573  عادل على مطاوع السيد  
574  عادل على هلالى ابراهيم  
575  عادل فريد يسن عليان  
576    عادل محمد عباس محمد  
577    عادل يوسف عمر  
578    عاصم تمام احمد عبد الجواد 
579  عاصم عثمان عثمان سند  
580  عاطف السيد اسماعيل عبد النبي  
581  عاطف حامد عبد الباسط حسانين  
582  عاطف حمدون السيد  
583  عاطف عبد العزيز حسين موسى  
584  عاطف عبدربه عبد ربه  
585  عامر احمد دياب علوبة  
586  عامر احمد زين العابدين احمد  
587  عايده متولى عبد المطلب  
588  عبادى اسماعيل خليل احمد  
589  عبد الحفيظ محمد الوالى محمد  
590  عبد الحكيم محمود الشمندى  
591  عبد الحليم عبد المبدى على احمد  
592  عبد الحميد عوض عبد الحميد  
593  عبد السلام بهي الدين تفيان  
594  عبد العزيز زين محمد الوالى محمد  
595  عبد العزيز محمد عبد العزيز احمد سليمان  
596  عبد الفتاح عبد العال سيد حسن  
597  عبد الله ابو الفتوح الفتوح محمد  
598  عبد الله احمد مدالله  
599  عبد الله محمد  
600  عبد المنعم فراج عبد المنعم  
601  عبد الباسط جبريل عبدالحافظ  
602  عبد الباسط عبد الرحمن عبد الحليم  
603  عبد الباسط مجاهد عبد الراضى محمود  
604  عبد الباقى صالح عبد الباقى عبد الحافظ  
605  عبد الباقى محمد عبد الباقى عبد الواحد  
606  عبد الجواد خالد محمد ابراهيم  
607  عبد الحكم كمال عبد المجيد محمد  
608  عبد الحكيم السيد حسن على  
609  عبد الحليم كمال عبد الحليم محمد  
610  عبد الحليم محمود التهامى عبد المقصود  
611  عبد الحميد محمد المنسى  
612  عبد الحميد عبد الفتاح محمد الجوهرى  
613  عبد الحميد عبد الواحد عبد الحميد جابر  
614  عبد الحميد على احمد  
615  عبد الحميد على احمد عبد المولى  
616  عبد الحميد على طلبه  
617  عبد الحميد على محمد محمد  
618  عبد الحميد على مغربى على  
619  عبدالحميد عوض محمد  
620  عبد الحميد مصيلحى عبد الحميد  
621  عبد الراضى عطيت الله محمد  
622  عبد الرؤوف حسنين عبد الرؤوف عبد الهادى  
623  عبد الرؤوف عبد النبى رزق الله نصر الدين  
624  عبد الرحيم عبد الله عماره  
625  عبد الرحمن بهجت  
626  عبدالرحمن رجب  
627  عبد الرحمن سعيد  
628  عبد الرحمن سعيد فتحى  
629  عبد الرحمن عبد الله حسن مشرف  
630  عبد الرحمن عبد النبى  
631  عبد الرحمن على احمد ابو يوسف  
632  عبد الرحمن محمد  
633  عبد الرحمن محمد عبد الفتاح عوف  
634  عبد الرحمن محمد محمد ابو الفرح  
635  عبد الرحمن محمد محمد صالح  
636  عبد الرحمن احمد عبد الرحيم  
637  عبد الرحيم سليم ابراهيم  
638  عبد الرحيم على عبد الرحيم على  
639  عبد الرحيم على مصطفى  
640  عبد الستار حامد وراتب حامد  
641  عبد الستارسعيد سيف رشدان  
642  عبد الستار محمود محمد سليمان  
643  عبد السلام عبد النعيم غالى منصور  
644  عبد السميع عبد الشافى  
645  عبد العاطى محمد محمود رضوان  
646  عبد العال على عبد العال حسين  
647  عبد العال فتحى عبد العال محمد  
648  عبد العزيز سليم وهب الله  
649  عبد العزيز عبد القادر حمد محمد  
650  عبد العزيز كمال سعيد محمد  
651  عبد العزيز محمد السيد محمد الحاج على  
652  عبد العظيم حسن على  
653  عبد العظيم محمود عبد الجابر بكر  
654  عبد العظيم نصر  
655  عبد العليم خالد عبد الرحيم احمد  
656  عبد الغنى ابو بكر دسوقى الشرقاوى  
657  عبد الفتاح تغابن احمد عبد العال  
658  عبد الفتاح رسمى منصور شافعى  
659  عبد الفتاح عبد الحميد يونس  
660  عبد الفتاح محمد ابراهيم مجاهد  
661  عبد الفتاح محمد على  
662  عبد الكريم خلف حامد عبد الكريم  
663  عبد الكريم عبد السلام محمد حسن  
664  عبد الله احمد  
665  عبد الله رجب  
666  عبد الله زايد باشا صديق  
667  عبد الله عبد الله الصبيحى على  
668  عبد الله عبد الله منصور عبد الله  
669  عبد الله عبد الوهاب عبد اللاه محمد  
670  عبد الله كمال انور عبد الغنى  
671  عبد الله محمود ماجد محمد  
672  عبد الله نصر  
673  عبد المجيد ابن عبد اللطيف  
674  عبد المحسن ريان على محمد  
675  عبد المطلب محمود احمد عثمان  
676  عبد المنعم احمد ابراهيم عبيد  
677  عبد المنعم صابر صبره  
678  عبد الموجود احمد عبد الموجود  
679  عبد الناصر احمد عبد الرحمن محمود  
680  عبد الناصر على بلال ابراهيم  
681  عبد الناصر محمد السيد سيد احمد  
682  عبد الناصر محمد عبد اللطيف  
683  عبد الناصر محمود احمد حسن  
684  عبد النبى اسماعيل على عبد الحفيظ  
685  عبد الهادى عبد السيد عبد الواحد  
686  عبد الهادى عثمان عبد الهادى عثمان  
687  عبد الهادى محمد احمد البيومى  
688  عبد الهادى معوض سيد على  
689  عبد ربه ابن سعيد محمد عمر  
690  عبده حسن صادق  
691  عبده معوض احمد  
692  عبيد صدقى عصر السيد  
693  عبيد عبد العزيز ابراهيم رشوان  
694  عثمان شكرى ثابت محمد  
695  عثمان عبد السميع عثمان عبد السميع  
696  عدى عطيه  
697  عربى احمد محمد الصقى  
698  عرفات عبد القادر احمد  
699  عرفه محمد على الجهلان  
700  عريب راشوان فهيم عبد الكريم  
701  عز العرب احمد حامد عرابى  
702  عزت امين محمد قابل  
703  عزت عبد المنعم فرج عبد الله  
704  عزت عزت عبد العزيز ابو المجد  
705  عشرى عثمان جمعه حنفى  
706  عشرى محمد حسين سرور  
707  عصام الدخلى عبد الوهاب السيد  
708  عصام خفاجى عبد الشافى حسين  
709  عصام عبد السلام حسن  
710  عصام محمد على اسماعيل  
711  عصام محمود صابر عيسى النجار  
712  عصام محمود محمد محمود  
713  عصمت السيد ابو الحمد خلبفه  
714  عطا الله ابو الوفا قمير عسر  
715  عطا سليم حسن احمد  
716  عطا عبد الله عطا على  
717  عطا لله غطاس عطا الله صليب  
718  عطيات امين حسن ورده  
719  عطيفى جابر رشدان محمود  
720  عطيه السيد السيد ابو عامر  
721  عطيه محمود احمد مناع  
722  عفاف محمود ابراهيم  
723  عفاف محمود عبد العظيم جاد  
724  عفت محمود محمد عزمى  
725  علاء احمد عبد العال احمد  
726  علاء الدين عبد العزيز عبد العليم  
727  علاء الدين عبد الغنى محمد عيد  
728  علاء الدين محمد عبد ربه حجاج  
729  علاء حمدى خلف الله عبد اللطيف  
730  علاء راضى عبد العظيم احمد  
731  علاء محمود على السيد  
732  علاء محى الدين عبد اللطيف معوض  
733  علاقات جوده يوسف قوشه  
734  على ابراهيم عباس حسن  
735  على ابو الهدى حافظ يوسف  
736  على احمد على محمد  
737  على احمد محمد احمد  
738  على السيد سليمان على  
739  على حسن عبداللطيف  
740  على حسن على  
741  على رمضان على رجب  
742  على شرقاوي عبد الرحيم على  
743  على شيمي على احمد  
744  على صابر محمد صابر  
745  على عبادي حامد محمود  
746  على عبد الفتاح على حسنين  
747  على عثمان عبد الرحمن على  
748  على عويس محمد اسماعيل  
749  على فتحي محمد حسن  
750  على محمد  
751  على محمد ابراهيم احمد  
752  على محمد السيد ابو عرب  
753  على محمد حسن عبد الرازق  
754  على محمد صالح على  
755  على محمد عطوان عبيد الله  
756  على محمد احمد على  
757  على محمد محمد عبد القادر  
758  على محمود حمدان بهلول  
759  على نصر سالم ابو زيد  
760  عليه حسن عزب الشيخ  
761  عليوه على عبد الهادي حمدالله  
762  عماد عبد العظيم محمود عاشور  
763  عماد على محمد هيكل  
764  عماد محمد عبد الرحيم محمد  
765  عماد محمد عبد الظاهر عبد الرحيم  
766  عماد الدين موسى عبد العزيز عفيفي  
767  عمر عبد الستار  
768  عمر احمد السيد حسب النبي على  
769  عمر احمد قناوي  
770  عمر توفيق  
771  عمر عبد الساتر مهران  
772  عمران امين جلال حسن  
773  عمرو شاكر محمد محمد الخولي  
774  عمرو عبد الفتاح ابراهيم  
775  عمرو محمد  
776  عمرو ممدوح عبدالعال احمد  
777  عنتر عبد العزيز عثمان عمر  
778  عواطف جمال محمد ابراهيم  
779  عواطف رشدي سعيد السيد  
780  عوض الله صبحي عبادي  
781  عوض هارون غطاس  
782  مولى تواب عطيه  
783  عيد جمعه فرغل سيد  
784  عيد حنفي ابو سريع احمد  
785  عيد عبد السلام محمد  
786  عيد عبد الواحد السيد الخميسي  
787  عيس يوسف احمد الكيال  
788  غاده احمد مصطفى غزه  
789  غلاب منير مناع احمد  
790  فؤاد ابو الوفا على محمود  
791  فاتن شعبان السيد محمد  
792  فاتن محمد عبدالله ابو العينين  
793  فادي مفيد حزقيال يوسف  
794  فاديه حسن احمد رمضان  
795  فاطمه احمد مختار عبد الجابر احمد  
796  فاطمه الشحات حماد رضوان  
797  فاطمه على حسن البلكيمي  
798  فاطمه سعد  
799  فاطمه محمد  
800  فاطمه محمد شعيب حسين محمد  
801  فاطمه محمد على  
802  فايز عبد الراضي عثمان ( س ع الذياب )  
803  فايزه عابدين عبدالله احمد  
804  فايزه عبد الحميد ابراهيم الرفاعي  
805  فايزه عبد الهادي محمود طايل  
806  فتحي احمد الطاهر فتح الباب  
807  فتحي احمد عطيفي عبد العال  
808  فتحي انور ابو المجد  
809  فتحي بسيوني احمد النشار  
810  فتحي بسيوني حافظ محمد  
811  فتحي عبدالله على (س ب س)  
812  فتحي عبدالله دردير حسن  
813  فتحى عطيه محمودعامر  
814  فتحى محمد محمد عطيه  
815  فتحى مرزوق محمد حسن  
816  فخرى ابراهيم بطرس شنوده  
817  فدوى كمال  
818  فراج احمد على حميد  
819  فراج عبدالرحمن محمود  
820  فراج عبداللاه جاد ابراهيم  
821  فراج انور عبدالحميد حسانين  
822  فرج بدير فرج مرزوق  
823  فرج رشاد عبدالحليم مرى  
824  فرحان رياض فرحان احمد  
825  فرحان فتحى ابراهيم محمد  
826  فريد يوسف ابوالوفا  
827  فطومه عبدالمنعم علوان محمد  
828  فكتور عطيه سند عطيه  
829  فوزى الصغير متولى  
830  فوزى امين حسن محمد  
831  فوزى سيد احمد سلامه  
832  فوزى على محمد احمد  
833  فوزى محمد عبدالراضى  
834  فوزيه فتحى محمود قطب  
835  فيصل حماد مصطفى خليفه  
836  فتحى السيد ابوالحمد خليفه  
837  قناوى ابراهيم محمد احمد  
838  كارم محمود سليم احمد  
839  كلثوم عبدالستار  
840  كمال المغربى احمد شرف  
841  كمال عبده العسكرى  
842  كمال كامل خلاف  
843  كمال محمود همام حسن  
844  كوثر عبداللطيف محمد اسماعيل  
845  لطفى حليم عبدالملاك جرجس  
846  لكفى محمد لطفى السيد  
847  لقاء فوزى  
848  اوزه محمد على  
849  ليا  
850  ليلى سعد سيد احمد  
851  ماريهان  
852  مازن سعيد  
853  مازن نصر صابر السيد سليم  
854  مومن حربى عبدالرحيم احمد  
855  ماهر ابراهيم عوض الطيب  
856  ماهر صادق الشحات ابراهيم  
857  ماهرمحمود احمد سرور  
858  مبارك محمود عبدالكريم عبدالله  
859  مبروك محمد بلال السودانى  
860  مجاهد محمود عليمى احمد  
861  مجدى صفاءالدين عبدالعزيز مومن  
862  مجدى محمد ابراهيم عبدالرحمن  
863  مجدى نصرالدين جمال السعيد  
864  محاسن السيد صالح فوده  
865  محاسن بدوى المرسى حماد  
866  محاسن على مبارك سعدالله  
867  محب حسن محمد محمد  
868  محمد خيرى رفعت السيد  
869  محسن احمد موسى عبدالعال  
870  محسن حسين ابراهيم  
871  محسن شوقى السيد السيد وهبه  
872  محسن محمود عبدالرحمن احمد  
873  محسن مختار عنتر سعد المنزولى  
874  محمد حامد معروف  
875  محمد  
876  محمد  
877  محمد ابراهيم احمد  
878  محمد ابراهيم صلاح  
879  محمد ابراهيم عبدالغنى عبدالشافى  
880  محمد ابراهيم محمد ابراهيم  
881  محمد ابراهيم محمود اسماعيل  
882  محمد ابوالفتوح عبدالحميد  
883  محمد ابوالوفا رضوان عمر  
884  محمد احمد  
885  محمد احمد  
886  محمد احمد عبدالرحمن  
887  محمد احمد عبدالرحمن عبدالفتاح  
888  محمد احمد عبدالعليم حسن  
889  محمد احمد عبدالرحيم محمد  
890  محمد احمد محمد  
891  محمد احمد محمد القللى  
892  محمد احمد مصطفى حسين غزه  
893  محمد احمد منصور على  
894  محمد اسحاق ابراهيم المليجى  
895  محمد اسماعيل عبدالسلام عجيمه  
896  محمد السيد  
897  محمد السيد احمد شتات  
898  محمد السيد عارف عبدالرحمن  
899  محمد السيد عبداللطيف ابوزقم  
900  محمد السيد عبدالموجود  
901  محمد السيد محمد على  
902  محمد السيد محمود محمد  
903  محمد انور عبدالحميد حسانين  
904  محمد بهجت بيومى عبدالمطلب  
905  محمد ثابت عبدالرحمن محمد  
906  محمد جابر ابوالوفا حسن  
907  محمد رمضان عرفه الصعيدى  
908  محمد جمال  
909  محمد حامد محمد  
910  محمد حسن  
911  محمد حسن ابراهيم عامر  
912  محمد حسن الدمرداش  
913  محمد حسن راوى عبدالجليل  
914  محمد حسن محمد ابراهيم  
915  محمد حسن محمود محمد  
916  محمد حسن مصطفى عبدالفتاح العجمى  
917  محمد حسين ابوالخير محمد  
918  محمد حفظى برعى  
919  محمد حمدان محمود ابوالحسن  
920  محمد راتب محمد عمر  
921  محمد روؤف ابراهيم على  
922  محمد رزق الغريب احمد  
923  محمد رضا الغريب احمد  
924  محمد زكريا محمد محمد على البلهاوى  
925  محمد سعد عبدالتواب حميده  
926  محمد سيد كامل عيد  
927  محمد شاكر محمد الخولى  
928  محمد شرف مصطفى طنطاوى  
929  محمد شعبان احمد عبدربه  
930  محمد شعبان السيد احمد  
931  محمد صادق جابرلا محمد  
932  محمد صالح نور عبدالله  
933  محمد صبرى  
934  محمد طارق محمد عيسى  
935  محمد طه عبد الله مغربى  
936  محمد طه محمد سيد احمد  
937  محمد عبد الحميد محمد محمد  
938  محمد عبد العظيم م محمد  
939  محمد عبد العظيم محمد سلد  
940  محمد عبد حميد البلاسى السيد النصيرى  
941  محمد عبد الباقى محمد بيومى  
942  محمد عبد البديع متولى  
943  محمد عبد الحميد محمد  
944  محمد عبد الحميد مرسى  
945  محمد عبد الرحمن عبد الله حسن  
946  محمد عبد السميع حسن صالح  
947  محمد عبد السميع مصطفى  
948  محمد عبد الشكور رزق الحسينى  
949  محمد عبد الصبور محمداحمد  
950  محمدعبد العزيز احمد عبد الجواد  
951  محمد عبد العزيز سالم عرفه  
952  محمد عبد العزيزمحمد موسى  
953  محمد عبد العليم مصطفى حماد  
954  محمد عبد الغفار محمد عبد الفتاح  
955  محمد عبد الفتاح ابراهيم احمد  
956  محمد عبداللاه الدردير عيسى  
957  محمد عبد اللطيف عبد الفتاح احمد  
958  محمد عبدالله محمد الصعيدى  
959  محمد عبد المجيد على حسن  
960  محمد عبد المحسن عبد الرحمن الفقى  
961  محمد عبد المحسن محفوظ  
962  محمد عبد الوارث بدوى الصولى  
963  محمد عثمان محمد امين  
964  محمد على ابو الفتح  
965  محمد على احمد محمود  
966  محمد على دياب محمد  
967  محمد على عسكر  
968  محمد على محمد سعيد  
969  محمد على محمد فرحات  
970  محمد عوض السيد فرج  
971  محمد عيد سلطان مطر  
972  محمد فتحي عبد العظيم عثمان  
973  محمد كامل أمبابي أحمد  
974  محمد كمال أبراهيم مصطفي  
975  محمد لطفي عبد الغفار بدوي  
976  محمد ماهر أبراهيم  
977  محمد مبروك أدريس محمود  
978  محمد متولى السيد غمري  
979  محمد مجدي حسين  
980  محمد مجدي عربي حسن  
981  محمد محروس رزق عيسي  
982  محمد محمد أحمد أسماعيل  
983  محمد محمد حافظ يوسف خليل  
984  محمد محمد عبد العاطي على  
985  محمد محمد عبد القادر عبد الرازق  
986  محمد محمد غازي  
987  محمد محمد محمد القماح  
988  محمد محمد يوسف الزغبي  
989  محمد محمود السمان  
990  محمد محمود صادق معوض  
991  محمد محمود عبد العال فراج  
992  محمد محمود عبد الوهاب رضوان  
993  محمد محمود عبده فاروق  
994  محمد محمود على محمود  
995  محمد محمود محمد عثمان  
996  محمد محمود مهران  
997  محمد مراد محمد أمين محمد  
998  محمد مصطفي الدسوقي مراد  
999  محمد مصطفي درويش أحمد  
1000  محمد مصطفى فهمي مبروك  
1001  محمد مصطفي محمد بسيوني  
1002  محمد نصر  
1003  محمد هشام  
1004  محمد شعبان محمد عبد العال  
1005  محمود السيد سعد محمد الفقي  
1006  محمود أحمد محمد رضوان  
1007  محود أحمد محمد عثمان  
1008  محمود عبد الرحيم سالم دهيم  
1009  محمود حسن محمد ابراهيم  
1010  محمود زكريا عبد الرحمن السيد  
1011  محمود سرور احمد الزيان  
1012  محمود سيد شحاتة على  
1013  محمود شتدى سمان نصر  
1014  محمود صالح عبد الحليم عمر  
1015  محمود عبد الرحيم عثمان محمود  
1016  محمود عبد العزيز خليل عبد العزيز  
1017  محمود عبد الفتاح بدرى  
1018  محمود عطية اسماعيل  
1019  محمود على بيومى على  
1020  محمود فتحى محمد قمح  
1021  محمود فتحى محمود عامر  
1022  محمود كامل محمد دياب  
1023  محمود محروس عبد العليم قاسم  
1024  محمود سعد  
1025  محمود محمد احمد  
1026  محمود محمد عبد الله  
1027  محمود محمد محمد عبد المعطى  
1028  محمود محمد محمود احمد  
1029  محمود محمد محمود سليمان  
1030  محمود مصطفى حجازى مصطفى  
1031  محمود مصطفى محمود  
1032  محمود محمد احمد الشامى  
1033  مخلص عبد التواب قمر الدولة الشرنوبى  
1034  مدحت لبيب صادق محمد  
1035  مرسى سيد ابراهيم  
1036  مرسى محمدين مرسى محمدين  
1037  مرعى فضل الله عبد الغفار  
1038  مروة محمد  
1039  مريم اشرف  
1040  مريم سعيد  
1041  مريم شعبان السيد  
1042  مريم محمد قاسم محمود على قاسم  
1043  مسعد صبحى محمد منصور خليل  
1044  مسعد مسعد على الامام  
1045  مصباح سيد محمد زيان  
1046  مصطفى احمدحسن محمد  
1047  مصطفى السيد مصطفى احمد  
1048  مصطفى الشناوى السعيد السعيد  
1049  مصطفى امين عبد الحليم الدمياطى  
1050  مصطفى حبش احمد اسماعيل  
1051  مصطفى كمال الدين محمد ابو زيد  
1052  مصطفى لبيب زاهر بدر  
1053  مصطفى محمد بشندى عمر  
1054  مصطفى محمد عبد الرحيم  
1055  مصطفى محمد مصطفى غالى  
1056  مصطفى يونس اسماعيل حسن  
1057  مصطفى زكى مصطفى  
1058  مظهر عبد الراضى خليل  
1059  معبد احمد مهنى عثمان  
1060  معتز مسعد محمد محمد  
1061  معروف احمد عبد الرحمن  
1062  مغاورى صابر عبد الحميد مبارك  
1063  ممدوح سليمان عبد القادر محمد  
1064  ممدوح فؤاد ابو الوفا على  
1065  ممدوح فتح الله جميل ابو العلا  
1066  ممدوح محمد احمد ابو زيد  
1067  ممدوح محمد رفاعى احمد  
1068  ممدوح محمود عبد العظيم  
1069  منار  
1070  منال محمد صميدة السيد  
1071  منال محمد على عزب  
1072  منصور دسوقى عبد النعيم محمد  
1073  منصور عبد الحميد عبد العال  
1074  منة الله جمال  
1075  منى ابراهيم بيومى  
1076  منى عبد اللطيف احمد عبد الحارس  
1077  منى عثمان امين  
1078  مها صبرى  
1079  مها اشرف  
1080  مهدى محمود محمد فرج  
1081  موسى فوزى موسى اسماعيل  
1082  موعود توفيق وهب الله احمد  
1083  موهوب على ضيف الله العقباوى  
1084  مى  
1085  مى  
1086  ميخائيل بطرس شنودة نصر  
1087  ناجح زين حمزة فرغل  
1088  ناجح على محمد ابو العلا  
1089  ناجى جابر محمد علد اللطيف  
1090  نادر على عبد الشافى  
1091  نادر محمود عبد الرحمن عبد الظاهر  
1092  نادى رشدى فارس اسكاروس  
1093  نادى طلبة عبد الباقى ابو بكر  
1094  نادى عويس عياد ابو هشيمة  
1095  نادين على عبد اللطيف مرسى الرومى  
1096  نادية ابراهيم محمد احمد  
1097  نادية حمدى محمد السباعى  
1098  ناصر السيد امبابى محمد  
1099  ناصر السيد عبد المبدى احمد  
1100  ناصر انور محمد يونس  
1101  ناصر عبد الهادى فايز محمد  
1102  ناصر فكرى مقار  
1103  ناصر لطفى محمد احمد  
1104  ناصر محمد احمد على  
1105  ناصر محمد مفتاح منصور  
1106  ناعسة احمد هويتى خليل  
1107  ناهى سعد اسماعيل ابراهيم  
1108  ناير هارون غطاس  
1109  نبيل احمد صالح الصاوى  
1110  نبيل احمد محمد رمضان  
1111  نبيل زكرة تغيلن سلامة  
1112  نبيل محمد مصطفى سعد  
1113  نبيلة فرحات احمد عبد الهادى  
1114  نبيلة محمد شمس الدين  
1115  نجاح فوزى خلة بيباوى  
1116  نجاة السيد محمد الملهى  
1117  نجلاء سعد محمود ابو العلا  
1118  نجلاء محمد عبد العظيم مصطفى  
1119  نجوى اسماعيل طة الخولى  
1120  نجوى محمد السيد المرشدى  
1121  نجيب العريان محمد  
1122  نجيب صلاح حسن ابراهيم  
1123  نجية اسماعيل عبد المقصود  
1124  نجية حسين محمد سليمان خلف  
1125  ندا احمد محمود عبد الحافظ  
1126  ندى محمد  
1127  نزيه محمد زكى على  
1128  نشأت عبد السميع امين محمد  
1129  نصار احمد محمد خليل  
1130  نصر صابر سيد سليم  
1131  نصر عبد العظيم ابراهيم  
1132  نصرى ابراهيم جاد الله بخيت  
1133  نظير عبد الله وهب الله عبد العال  
1134  نعيمة عبد الحميد حسن احمد  
1135  نعيمة عبد الرحمن عبد المنعم سعد  
1136  نانسى سلطان محمد عبد المقصود سليمان  
1137  ثمر فريد عبد الحكيم عبد الحافظ  
1138  نهاد نصر الدين على شحاته  
1139  نهال محمد حسين خليل  
1140  نهى  
1141  نهله عبد السلام عبد العظيم  
1142  نهى صبرى  
1143  نور الدين امين نور الدين  
1144  نورا شاكر  
1145  نورهان صبرى  
1146  نورهان محمد  
1147  هاجر  
1148  هارون محمد على فراج  
1149  هاشم على احمد بدوى  
1150  هاله عباس عوض عفيفى  
1151  هانى خلف تونى حسن  
1152  هانى عبد الله محمد ابو دفة  
1153  هانى مشحوت السحيمى محمد الشافعى  
1154  هبة الله محمد  
1155  هبه  
1156  هبة الله محمد  
1157  هبة فوزى محمد محمود احمد  
1158  هدى فاروق بخيت زغلول  
1159  هريدى حسن شلبى محمد  
1160  هلال شعبان محمد يونس  
1161  هلال عبد العزيز هلال  
1162  همام عطية همام احمد  
1163  هناء انور جمهة هريدى  
1164  هنيه الجلشى السعيد علام  
1165  هيثم عز الدين فرغلى عبد الظاهر  
1166  وائل شحات محمد ابو زيد  
1167  وائل عبد العظيم محمود عطيه  
1168  وائل متباس جرجس غطاس  
1169  وائل محمود سيدفواز  
1170  واصف محمد عبد الحى محمد يوسف  
1171  واصف هندى واصف عوض  
1172  وحيد حسن عبد الحميد احمد  
1173  وحيد ماهر عياد ابراهيم  
1174  وسام عبد الحميد صديق محمد  
1175  وسام محمد غريب احمد نصر  
1176  وفاء عبد المعطى حسانين  
1177  وفاء محمود موسى محمد سيد احمد  
1178  وليد السيد احمد على عبد الوهاب  
1179  وليد عبد العزيز محمد محمد  
1180  وليد عيد طاهر حامد  
1181  وليد محمود بسينى محمد  
1182  يارا هشام  
1183  ياسر احمد محمد عبد الرحيم  
1184  ياسر السيد محمد عبد الكريم  
1185  ياسر القطرى محمود عبد العاطى  
1186  ياسر خميس يوسف  
1187  ياسر صالح عبد الهادى مشرف  
1188  ياسر عبد التواب فرغل محمد  
1189  ياسر عبد الغنى رياض عبد الغنى  
1190  ياسر فؤاد محمد العوضى  
1191  ياسر محموس على ابراهيم  
1192  ياسر محمد محمود بكر  
1193  ياسر مصطفى  
1194  ياسر معتصم محمود على  
1195  ياسمي  
1196  يسرى ثابت وهبه عبد الله  
1197  يسرى محمد عبد الوهاب محمد  
1198  يسرى محمود السيد  
1199  يعقوب فرنسيس جرجس ابراهيم  
1200  يوسف ابو الضيف السيد

----------


## أبو منار

*1  السيد عبد المنعم السيد السيد  ضابط ثاني  
2  احمد نصر الدين محمود حجازي  ضابط ثالث  
3  رانى كمال الدين محمد منير  ضابط ثالث  
4  احمد السيد قاسم سليمان  بحري  
5  مدحت عباس محمود عبد المجيد  نصف بحري  
6  احمد محمد احمد عطيه عبد الهادى  بحري  
7  على يوسف محمود سليم  لحام ثان  
8  حماده أبراهيم مصطفى أسماعيل  م. فني تكييف  
9  ياسين محمد وزيري أسماعيل  ميكانيكي  
10  أحمد محمود أسماعيل خليل  مساح  
11  أحمد السيد فتح الله محمد أمين  م. كبائن  
12  محمد توفيق عبد المجيد الطيب  م. كبائن  
13  علي ابراهيم علي الدهنة  م. كبائن  
14  ابوبكر جابر عبد الرحمن ابو بكر  م. كبائن  
15  عصام فؤاد محمود هاشم  مشرف كافتيريا  
16  تامر فكري حكيم سلوانس  مشرف كافتيريا  
17  عمر فتحي عبد الرحمن أحمد  مشرف كافتيريا  
18  محمد عبد المحسن محمود حنفي  مشرف كافتيريا  
19  محمد حامد محمد حامد  مسؤل سوق  
20  محمد بيومي هاشم عبد الرحمن  خباز  
21  وليد فوزي أسماعيل أبراهيم  م/ طباخ  
22  وليد حلمي زكي أبراهيم  جالي بوي  
23  مصطفى محمد السيد المتولي  مشرف كافتيريا *

----------


## أبو منار

ابراهيم على عايض  سعودى  
2  احمد بن محمد بن عبد الكريم الجربوع  سعودى  
3  احمد صلاح الدين  سعودى  
4  احمد على عايض  سعودى  
5  الاء طارق نفادى  سعودى  
6  الاء محمد عبد اللطيف  سعودى  
7  ايمان الحربي  سعودى  
8  جلال الحربي  سعودى  
9  حسان بشير جمل  سعودى  
10  دنيا الصمداني  سعودى  
11 رانيا طارق هداية الله  سعودى  
12  سعد محمد الدوسيرى  سعودى  
13  سعود حبيب الشفيعى  سعودى  
14  سيف الدين طارق محمد نقادى  سعودى  
15  صالح محمد على  سعودى  
16  طارق محمد نفاضي  سعودى  
17  طلال عبد الله النفيعى  سعودى  
18  عبد العزيز  سعودى  
19  عبدالله ابراهيم عبدالله سليمان  سعودى  
20  عطاء الله محمد عطاءالله  سعودى  
21  فرحان زاهر موسري  سعودى  
22  فهد حسن العتيبى  سعودى  
23  فهد صالح المرشد  سعودى  
24  فهد مسعود الربيعي  سعودى  
25  لواذ الصمداني  سعودى  
26  محمد ابراهيم عبد الله  سعودى  
27  محمد بن مغيب  سعودى  
28  محمد زايد عبدالله الدوسرى  سعودى  
29  محمد سليمان محمد سويلم  سعودى  
30  محمد على عايض  سعودى  
31  محمد على ناصر المعاوى  سعودى  
32  محمود بن جمال بن محمد سويلم  سعودى  
33  محمود سالم سفيان  سعودى  
34  مشعل محسن النفيعى  سعودى  
35  مني محمد عبد السلام  سعودى  
36  مهند حسن العتيبي  سعودى  
37  موسى حمدان محمد عبيد  سعودى  
38  ميساء محمد مسفر الحربى  سعودى  
39  ناصر حماد عبد الباقى  سعودى  
40  ناصر سليمان صالح  سعودى  
41  ناصر عائد عبدالغالب العقبى  سعودى  
42  ناصر عماد عبد الباقي  سعودى  
43  ناصرعايد محمد العقبى  سعودى  
44  نصر عياد عبد الغالي  سعودى  
45  نهى محمد عبدالسلام  سعودى  
46  هالة ابراهيم علي صالح  سعودى  
47  ولاء طارق النقادي  سعودى  
48  ياسر محمد النفيعى  سعودى  
49  ياقوت مترك سيف  سعودى  
50 عبدالله زايد الدوسري  سعودي

----------


## أبو منار

1  ابراهيم ابراهيم اسماعيل  مصرى  
2  ابراهيم صديق حسين  مصرى  
3  ابراهيم عبد الهادى يوسف حسن  مصرى  
4  ابراهيم عطية متولي  مصرى  
5  ابراهيم فتحى ابراهيم فتحى  مصرى  
6  ابراهيم محمد جاد الكريم  مصرى  
7  ابو الحمد صديق حسين  مصرى  
8  ابو السعود جاود عبد المجيد  مصرى  
9  ابو الوفا عبد اللاة فضل الله عوض  مصرى  
10  ابو بكر محمود المتولى  مصرى  
11  ابو زيد جابر عبد الحميد  مصرى  
12  احمد الديب يونس الديب  مصرى  
13  احمد الشريف محمد  مصرى  
14  احمد حجازى ضاحى  مصرى  
15  احمد حسانين احمد حسانين  مصرى  
16  احمد حسين موسى الشرقاوى  مصرى  
17  احمد حلمي عبدالفتاح  مصرى  
18  احمد عبد الكريم محمود  مصرى  
19  احمد عبد الوهاب على  مصرى  
20  احمد عبدالباقى علام عبدالرحمن  مصرى  
21  احمد عبدالوهاب عليوه عبدالوهاب  مصرى  
22  احمد على احمدعبد العال  مصرى  
23  احمد محمد ابو شعيشع مندور  مصرى  
24  احمد محمد احمد خيلفة  مصرى  
25  احمد محمد رشوان  مصرى  
26  احمد محمد سعد الدين  مصرى  
27  احمد محمد عبد الحميد عطية  مصرى  
28  احمد محمد عليوة  مصرى  
29  احمد محمد محمد حافظ يوسف  مصرى  
30  احمد محمود ابراهيم محمد  مصرى  
31  احمد محمود على على  مصرى  
32  احمد محمود موسى  مصرى  
33  احمد مسعد السيد  مصرى  
34  احمد يونس على حسين  مصرى  
35  احمدمحمد السعيد ربيع  مصرى  
36  اسامه محمد عبد العزيز اسماعيل  مصرى  
37  اسراء ابراهيم عبد الرحمن  مصرى  
38  اسعد ابو الوف رضوان  مصرى  
39  اسماعيل ابوزيد احمد  مصرى  
40  اشرف السيد محمد ابو الخير  مصرى  
41  اشرف بركات محمود شعبان  مصرى  
42  اشرف حامد حسن داود  مصرى  
43  اشرف عمران سند  مصرى  
44  اشرف عيد دياب ثابت  مصرى  
45  اشرف محمود محمد  مصرى  
46  الامير ابو الوفا محمد عبد الكريم  مصرى  
47  السعيد ابراهيم محمد عبد المطلب  مصرى  
48  السيد احمد السيد الحناوى  مصرى  
49  السيد احمد محمد محروس  مصرى  
50  السيد عثمان السيد  مصرى  
51  السيد علي عبدالرحيم  مصرى  
52  السيد محمد احمد سليمان  مصرى  
53  السيد محمد محمد  مصرى  
54  الطفل محمد احمد  مصرى  
55  العربي صلاح  مصرى  
56  العربي فهد الشربيني  مصرى  
57  الغريب رشوان فهيم  مصرى  
58  الهوارى احمد حنيدق توفيق  مصرى  
59  الوزر عزب عيسى يوسف  مصرى  
60  امام مهيرى عبد العزيز  مصرى  
61  امير عبد العليم على  مصرى  
62  امينه ربيع السيد الشريف  مصرى  
63  انور عزب عيسى  مصرى  
64  اية (تابع)  مصرى  
65  ايمن عبد العزيز محمد  مصرى  
66  ايمن عبد العظيم احمد  مصرى  
67  ايمن محمد السيد  مصرى  
68  ايمن محمد عبد اللطيف احمد  مصرى  
69  ايوب على فراج احمد  مصرى  
70  باهي سعد الشريف  مصرى  
71  بدرى بشارى عدالله حسنين  مصرى  
72  توفيق عبد الصمد  مصرى  
73  جابر حمدان عبدالاه ابوالحسن  مصرى  
74  جاد محمد سليمان  مصرى  
75  جاد معبد عبدالحكم عبدالرحمن  مصرى  
76  جبالى مساعد مهنا جبالى  مصرى  
77  جبر رجب احمد جمعه  مصرى  
78  جرجس رفعت نياز  مصرى  
79  جلال محمد توفيق عطية  مصرى  
80  جمال السادات رجب  مصرى  
81  جمال نجم الدين محمد امين  مصرى  
82  جمل احمد محمد رمضان  مصرى  
83  حاتم عبد الموجود على  مصرى  
84  حامد كامل احمد عبدالله  مصرى  
85  حجاج ابو زيد عبد الله  مصرى  
86  حسام مرزوق حسين حسن  مصرى  
87  حسانين محمد حسانين  مصرى  
88  حسن حسين حسن سعودي  مصرى  
89  حسن عبد العظيم حسن على  مصرى  
90  حسن مصطفى رزق  مصرى  
91  حسونة ابو زيد ابراهيم  مصرى  
92  حسين احمد على الجندى  مصرى  
93  حلمى محمد احمد عبد الكريم  مصرى  
94  حلمى محمد عيد  مصرى  
95  حمادة احمد فاوى  مصرى  
96  حمادة مكيد احمد مهران  مصرى  
97  حمدي السيد عطية  مصرى  
98  حمدي محمود محمد السيد  مصرى  
99  حميد احمد محمد  مصرى  
100  حنان فوزي محمد محمود  مصرى  
101  خالد حسن احمد سيد  مصرى  
102  خالد رفاعى محمد  مصرى  
103  خالد سيد احمد محمد محمد  مصرى  
104  خالد عبدالمطلب سعيد عبدالرحمن  مصرى  
105  خالد محمد المرسى  مصرى  
106  خلف ابراهيم حسين  مصرى  
107  خميس عونات ابراهيم  مصرى  
108  خيرى محمدعلى يوسف  مصرى  
109  رافت خميس السيد عفيفى  مصرى  
110  رافت سعد بشاى خليل  مصرى  
111  رامي محمد توفيق  مصرى  
112  رشاد صلاح احمد  مصرى  
113  رشيدى على محمود احمد  مصرى  
114  رضا عبدالسميع عطوه علي  مصرى  
115  زكريا احمد عطالله عبد الجواد  مصرى  
116  زكي السيد عيسى  مصرى  
117  سامح شعبان حسن حسن  مصرى  
118  سامي محمد حسن  مصرى  
119  سحر عبدالمجيد  مصرى  
120  سعد بشاره عبدالله حسانين  مصرى  
121  سعد حسن احمد مطاوع  مصرى  
122  سعودى السيد عارف  مصرى  
123  سعيد سيد ابراهيم  مصرى  
124  سعيد فوزى سيد محمد  مصرى  
125  سعيد محمد زكي  مصرى  
126  سند مصطفى محمد  مصرى  
127  سيد أبو زيد أحمد أبو زيد  مصرى  
128  سيد عبد الحكيم حسن  مصرى  
129  سيد عبد الحميد عابدين  مصرى  
130  سيد عبد الحميد عابدين محمد  مصرى  
131  سيد عبد العزيز عبد المجيد  مصرى  
132  سيد فوزي أسماعيل شعبان  مصرى  
133  شبيب السيد شبيب بخيت  مصرى  
134  شحاته على عمران رشوان  مصرى  
135  شذا حمدي محمد محمود درويش  مصرى  
136  شعبان احمد عبد الواحد  مصرى  
137  شعبان رجب شعبان  مصرى  
138  شعبان رمضان ابراهيم  مصرى  
139  شعبان محمد فتح الله  مصرى  
140  شوقى حسين حسن  مصرى  
141  صبحي عبدالكريم عوض  مصرى  
142  صبري محمد محمد عبد الحليم  مصرى  
143  صفوت جابر توفيق  مصرى  
144  صفوت محمد سماعيل  مصرى  
145  طه بدران سليم حسن  مصرى  
146  عادل السيد السيد ابو النصر  مصرى  
147  عادل عبد المجيد رمضان شعبان  مصرى  
148  عادل على علاء  مصرى  
149  عادل يوسف محمد الخولي  مصرى  
150  عاصم تماتم احمد عبد التواب  مصرى  
151  عاصم عثمان عثمان سند  مصرى  
152  عاطف حمادة عبد الباسط  مصرى  
153  عاطف عبد ربه عبد ربه  مصرى  
154  عامر احمد دياب على  مصرى  
155  عامر احمد زين العابدين  مصرى  
156  عبد الباقى صالح عبد الباقى  مصرى  
157  عبد الحكيم محمود الشمندى  مصرى  
158  عبد الحميد على احمد  مصرى  
159  عبد الرحيم ابراهيم سليم  مصرى  
160  عبد الرحيم على عبد الرحيم  مصرى  
161  عبد العال على عبد العال  مصرى  
162  عبد العزيز محمد عبد العزيز احمد  مصرى  
163  عبد العظيم حسن على  مصرى  
164  عبد الفتاح عبد الحميد عبد اللطيف  مصرى  
165  عبد الفتاح محمد ابراهيم  مصرى  
166  عبد الله حنفي محمود  مصرى  
167  عبد الناصر احمد عبد الرحمن  مصرى  
168  عبد الناصر محمد عبد اللطيف  مصرى  
169  عبد الهادى عبد السيدعبد الواحد  مصرى  
170  عبد الهادى معوض سيد على  مصرى  
171  عبد كمال انور  مصرى  
172  عبدالرؤوف عبدالنبي رزق  مصرى  
173  عبدالرحمن محمد محمد صالح  مصرى  
174  عبدالستار راشد حامد  مصرى  
175  عبدالعال فتحى عبد العال محمد  مصرى  
176  عبدالعزيز محمد عبدالعزيز احمد  مصرى  
177  عبدالكريم عبدالسلام محمد حسن  مصرى  
178  عبدالله عبدالله الصبيحي  مصرى  
179  عبدالله(تابع)  مصرى  
180  عبدالناصر محمد احمد  مصرى  
181  عبدالوؤف عبدالنبى رزق الله  مصرى  
182  عثمان شكرى ثابت  مصرى  
183  عزت عبد النعيم فرج  مصرى  
184  عصام عبد السلام ابراهيم  مصرى  
185  عصمت السيد ابو الحمد  مصرى  
186  عطا عبد الله عطا  مصرى  
187  عطاالله ابو الوفا خميس  مصرى  
188  عطاالله محمد عطاالله  مصرى  
189  عطيه محمود احمد  مصرى  
190  علاء حمدى خلف الله  مصرى  
191  علاء راضى عبد العظيم  مصرى  
192  علاء محمود  مصرى  
193  علاء محي الدين عبدالطيف  مصرى  
194  على حسن عبداللطيف احمد  مصرى  
195  على عثمان عبد الرحمن على  مصرى  
196  على محمد صالح على الشاطر  مصرى  
197  علي عويس محمد  مصرى  
198  عمر احمد قناوي  مصرى  
199  عيد جمعه فرج  مصرى  
200  عيد عبد السلام محمد  مصرى  
201  عيد عبد الواحد السيد الخميسي  مصرى  
202  فاطمة الشباك حماد  مصرى  
203  فايز عبدالراضي  مصرى  
204  فتحى احمد عطفى  مصرى  
205  فتحى انور ابو المجد  مصرى  
206  فتحى عبد الله على عبد الله  مصرى  
207  فتحي محمد محمد عطية  مصرى  
208  فتى عبد الله درديرى  مصرى  
209  فداقى على عبد الموجود  مصرى  
210  فرج رشاد عبدالحليم  مصرى  
211  فرحان رياض فرحان  مصرى  
212  فرحان فتحى ابراهيم  مصرى  
213  كامل محمد طومال  مصرى  
214  كمال محمد عبدة العسكرى  مصرى  
215  كمال محمود همام  مصرى  
216  ماهر ابراهيم عوض  مصرى  
217  مبروك محمد بلال  مصرى  
218  محسن حسين ابراهيم  مصرى  
219  محمد ابراهيم احمد  مصرى  
220  محمد ابراهيم عبد الله  مصرى  
221  محمد احمد محمد الفولاني  مصرى  
222  محمد احمد محمود السيد  مصرى  
223  محمد السيد احمد شتات  مصرى  
224  محمد ثابت عبدالرحمن  مصرى  
225  محمد حامد محمد عطا  مصرى  
226  محمد حسن محمد ابراهيم  مصرى  
227  محمد حمدان محمود ابوالحسن  مصرى  
228  محمد رؤوف ابراهيم علي  مصرى  
229  محمد رافت محمد عمر  مصرى  
230  محمد رزق محمد على  مصرى  
231  محمد رمضان عرفه الصعيدى  مصرى  
232  محمد سليمان محمد سويلم  مصرى  
233  محمد شرف مصطفى طنطاوى  مصرى  
234  محمد شعبان احمد عبدربه  مصرى  
235  محمد صالح  مصرى  
236  محمد عبد الحميد مرسى  مصرى  
237  محمد عبد الرحمن عبد الله حسن  مصرى  
238  محمد عبد الشاكر رزق  مصرى  
239  محمد عبد العليم مصطفى  مصرى  
240  محمد عبد اللاة الدرديرى  مصرى  
241  محمد عبد الله محمد الصعيدى  مصرى  
242  محمد عبد المحسن عبد الرحمن  مصرى  
243  محمد عبدالعظيم عيد محمد  مصرى  
244  محمد علي ابو الفتح  مصرى  
245  محمد عوض السيد فرج  مصرى  
246  محمد كامل امبابى احمد  مصرى  
247  محمد مبروك ادريس  مصرى  
248  محمد محروس رزق  مصرى  
249  محمد محمد أحمد أسماعيل  مصرى  
250  محمد محمد عبد العاطي علي  مصرى  
251  محمد محمد عبد القادر  مصرى  
252  محمد محمود صلاح عيد  مصرى  
253  محمد محمود مهران  مصرى  
254  محمد مصطفى الدسوقي  مصرى  
255  محمد(تابع)  مصرى  
256  محمود احمد محمد رضوان  مصرى  
257  محمود ادحيم سالم دهيم  مصرى  
258  محمود زكريا عبد الرحمن السيد  مصرى  
259  محمود عبد الرحيم عثمان محمود  مصرى  
260  محمود عبد العزيز خليفه  مصرى  
261  محمود عبد العزيز خليل  مصرى  
262  محمود كامل محمد كامل  مصرى  
263  محمود محمد احمد الشامى  مصرى  
264  محمود محمد احمد مشرف  مصرى  
265  محمود محمد محمد عبد المعطى  مصرى  
266  محى محمد ابراهيم  مصرى  
267  مرسى السيد ابراهيم  مصرى  
268  مسعد صبحي محمد  مصرى  
269  مصطفى امين عبدالحليم الدمياطى  مصرى  
270  مصطفى حبشى احمد اسماعيل  مصرى  
271  مصطفى زكى مصطفى  مصرى  
272  مصطفى كمال الدين محمد  مصرى  
273  مصطفى محمد بشندى عمر  مصرى  
274  معتز سعد محمد محمد  مصرى  
275  ممدوح محمد احمد ابوزيد  مصرى  
276  موسى حمد ان محمد عبيد  مصرى  
277  ناجى جابر محمد عبد اللطيف  مصرى  
278  نادر علي عبد الشافي  مصرى  
279  نادى طلبة عبد الباقى ابو بكر  مصرى  
280  نادي عويس عياد  مصرى  
281  ناصر السيد امبابى  مصرى  
282  ناصر السيد عبد المبدى  مصرى  
283  ناصر عبد العظيم  مصرى  
284  ناصر على عبدالشافى مصطفى  مصرى  
285  ناصر لطفي محمد  مصرى  
286  نانسي سلطان محمد  مصرى  
287  نبيل زكى تغيان  مصرى  
288  نزيه محمد زكى  مصرى  
289  هالة ابراهيم علي صلاح  مصرى  
290  هانى عبدالله محمد ابودقه  مصرى  
291  هاني عبدالاه محمد  مصرى  
292  هبه فوزي محمد محمود  مصرى  
293  هلا عبدالعزيز  مصرى  
294  همام عطيه همام احمد  مصرى  
295  هنية علام  مصرى  
296  هيد صدقى السيد  مصرى  
297  وائل الشحات ابوزيد  مصرى  
298  وائل عبدالعظيم محمود  مصرى  
299  وائل محمود السيد  مصرى  
300  وائل مقياس  مصرى  
301  واصف خيري عوض  مصرى  
302  ولاء طارق النفادي  مصرى  
303  وليد عبد العزيز محمد  مصرى  
304  وليد عيد طاهر حامد  مصرى  
305  وليد محمد بسيونى زهيرى  مصرى  
306  ياسر القطرى محمود عبد العاطى  مصرى  
307  ياسر خميس يوسف  مصرى  
308  ياسر عبد الغني رياض  مصرى  
309 عبدربه بن سعيد محمد عمر  مصري 
310 محمد احمد عبد الرحيم محمد  مصري 
311 حشمت صبحي زكي  مصري 
312 اشرف بولس جاب الله  مصري

----------


## أبو منار

منقول من موقع شركة السلام المالكة للعبارة السلام 98

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------

